# Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Hi. 
Ich bin im moment noch etwas unentschlossen ob sich eine custom Wakü für mich in Zukunft oder allgemein überhaupt lohnen würde.
Wenn ich mir eine Wakü zulegen würde wäre das so Ende September ca. 
Ich hätte so ca 600€ für eine Wakü zur Verfügung. 

Mir persönlich ist die Lautstärke sehr wichtig. 
Der Kühler meiner Powercolor rx 480 red devil @1400mhz geht mir echt auf die Nerven... 
(Der läuft aktuell mit max 2300 rpm) 
Ich will ein leises und gut übertaktbares System.
Also wirklich sehr leise! 

Gekühlt werden soll ein 6700K und die oben genante RX 480.
(Eventuell wird sich die Grafikkarte in Zukunft noch ändern in zum Beispiel eine Vega Karte oder eine 1080.)

Mein System:
CPU 6700K
GPU Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil
Gehäuse Be quiet 800 (Für eine Wakü gibt es da bestimmt etwas besseres oder?) 
Mainboard MSI Z170A GAMING PRO Carbon
HDDs/SSDs 3 3,5 zoll HDDs und 1 2,5 zoll ssd
Hier ist jetzt das Problem das ich dann nur einen einzigen Radiator oben installieren könnte. Deswegen müsste ich mein Gehäuse so oder so wechseln. 

Ich habe im EKWB Konfigurator mal eine OC/Silent Wunschliste angelegt. Dabei kam ich dann auf um die 600€.
Geht das auch billiger?  Ich würde gerne nicht zu viel ausgeben. 


Eigentlich stört mich nur die GPU. 
Die Frage ist ob es dann sinn macht erstmal nur die GPU unter Wasser zu kühlen oder sogar eine AIO mit NZXT G12 eine Option wäre. 
Das ganze wäre nämlich viel billiger. 
Die Frage ist halt nur wie laut dann diese AIO werden würde. 
Leider habe ich nur Tests mit der NZXT X42 gefunden bei der der Lüfter auf 80% läuft... 

Meine Fragen sind zusmamengefasst:
1. Würde sich eine AIO für meine Ansprüche lohnen. 
2. Wie viel müsste ich dafür bezahlen? 
3. Welches Gehäuse wäre sinnvoll
4. Könnte man auch nur die Grafikkarte erstmal einbinden? Was würde das dann kosten? 
5. Ist die Option mit dem G12 und einer AIO wirklich eine Option? 

Das ganze ist jetzt ziemlich durcheinander (Sorry dafür).


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

thread noch nicht fertig geschrieben! 
Jetzt aber


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

du kannst bearbeiten?


----------



## SpatteL (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Da Bearbeite ihn doch einfach. 

Aber zu der Frage bis jetzt:
Nein, eine WaKü "lohnt" sich eigentlich nie bzw. hat sich noch nie "gelohnt".
Wakü ist schon immer eine teure Bastelei.
Kommt aber auch darauf an, was zu erreichen willst bzw. wie du für dich "es lohnt sich" definierst.

Ich denke mal es kommt noch, wenn du den Beitrag bearbeitet hast, aber:
- welche Hardware?
- welches Case?
- Budget?


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

habe ich aber das ihr wisst das ich ihn noch bearbeite  oder bearbeitet habe um genauer zu sein


----------



## SpatteL (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Da haben sich unser Beiträge zeitlich etwas über schnitten. 

Zeig doch mal die Zusammenstellung von EKWB.
Wäre ein externer Radiator eine Option für dich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Eine Wasserkühlung bietet dem Enthusiasten Möglichkeiten, die er unter Luft nicht hat.
Man kann mehr Wärme leiser wegschaffen - bedeutet du kannst höher übertakten, extremere Systeme bauen (etwa ein GTX1080SLI) und das alles mit entsprechender Dimensionierung quasi lautlos kühlen.
Zusätzlich ists eben eine Designfrage.

Wenn man dagegen ein normaler Nutzer ist der keine 3000€ für Hardware ausgibt und der auch kein Problem damit hat wenn der PC leicht hörbar statt lautlos ist ist man mit einer üblichen Luftkühlung immer besser dran (und diese Fertig-AiOs sind auch nicht viel besser).
Wenn du eine wirklich gute, starke Wakü haben willst und CPU/GPU(s) einbinden willst bist du schnell in Preisbereichen von 500-1000€ nur für die Kühlung. Da muss man schon ein bisschen Verrückt nach Hardware sein um sowas zu tun.


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

"Lohnt sich" spielt sich nun mal alleine im eigenen Kopf ab.
Ich nutze jetzt seit über 10 Jahren Wasserkühlung in meinem Recher.
Und es gab schon viele Momente wo ich mir gesagt habe: Es reicht, kein Bock mehr auf die ********.
Nach spätestens zwei Tagen mit den Grafikkarten die in den Foren als "Leise" angepriesen werden, hab ich die Schnauze von Luftkühlung noch voller gehabt, als von der Wasserkühlung 


Die Wakü extern bauen, und so weit entfernt von Dir aufbauen wie es möglich ist, und schon hört man GAR NIX mehr von der Wasserkühlung, weil sie Pumpe und Lüfter so weit von Dir weg befinden, das Du sie selbst dann nicht mehr hörst, wenn sie röhren. Einfach durch die Entfernung.

Kannst Du natürlich auch mit Deinem Rechner machen 
So weit weg von Dir, dass Du ihn nicht mehr hörst.
Nebenraum, Keller.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung bietet dem Enthusiasten Möglichkeiten, die er unter Luft nicht hat.
> Man kann mehr Wärme leiser wegschaffen - bedeutet du kannst höher übertakten, extremere Systeme bauen (etwa ein GTX1080SLI) und das alles mit entsprechender Dimensionierung quasi lautlos kühlen.
> Zusätzlich ists eben eine Designfrage.
> 
> ...



Ich sags mal so. 
Etwas verückt bin ich im Bereich PC etc.  schon  
Nur mein Budget spielt da sehr oft nicht mit...


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



SpatteL schrieb:


> Da haben sich unser Beiträge zeitlich etwas über schnitten.
> 
> Zeig doch mal die Zusammenstellung von EKWB.
> Wäre ein externer Radiator eine Option für dich?



Ja wäre eine Möglichkeit. 
Ich müsste später nochmal die Konfig am PC machen.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



HisN schrieb:


> "Lohnt sich" spielt sich nun mal alleine im eigenen Kopf ab.
> Ich nutze jetzt seit über 10 Jahren Wasserkühlung in meinem Recher.
> Und es gab schon viele Momente wo ich mir gesagt habe: Es reicht, kein Bock mehr auf die ********.
> Nach spätestens zwei Tagen mit den Grafikkarten die in den Foren als "Leise" angepriesen werden, hab ich die Schnauze von Luftkühlung noch voller gehabt, als von der Wasserkühlung
> ...



Das wäre auf jeden Fall eine interessante Idee. 
Theoretisch könnte ich so etwas umsetzen.


----------



## Eispala (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch lange überlegt ob sich Eine Wakü lohnt. 

Wenn ich bedenke wie viel Geld und Arbeit/Zeit ich schon in die Wasserkühlung gesteckt habe, ist ihr Wert mittlerweile wohl jenseits von gut und böse angekommen.

Aber ich sehe das ganze als mein Hobby, es macht mir Spaß am PC zu Schrauben, an der Lüfter Steuerung rum zu tun und Tage lang Statistiken über Temperaturen zu führen.

Außerdem habe ich was ich immer wollte: Einen PC der unhörbar ist. (Hat mittlerweile nur SSD's drin, weil die Laufgeräusche der HDD's lauter waren als alles andere im PC)

Dafür habe ich auch einen externen Radiator verwendet, um die Lüfter entsprechend niedrig laufen lassen zu können.

Am Ende bleibt mir nur mich jeden Tag wieder zu freuen, das die Kiste keinen Ton von sich gibt und trotzdem das der PC so leise ist, die Kühlleistung brachial ist.

Und das ist mir das Geld durchaus wert.

Das ist jetzt nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Rein Wirtschaftlich lohnen sich Custom Loops wohl eher weniger (Denke ich)

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Naja, wenn man überlegt wie lange die Wakü-Hardware ohne Änderung im Rechner arbeitet?
Ich hab eine Laing DDC von 2006, die läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. 
Wenn Du einen großen Mora extern kaufst ... den wechselst Du doch die nächsten 10 Jahre nicht mehr.
Die Lüfter werden ein mal angeschafft und laufen so lange bis du den Radiator wechselst oder noch länger.

Wenn Du die ganzen Anschaffungen über die Zeit rechnest, dann ist das eventuell einmalig ein großer Batzen, aber über die Laufzeit der Nutzung wird es gerade zu lächerlich.


----------



## chaotium (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ob es sich lohnt kannst eigentlich nur Du entscheiden.

Ich schliesse mich mal Hisn an. Ich hatte genügend momente wo ich am Boden saß mit defekter Hardware, wo ich dann dachte, warum mach ich das alles, warum opfere ich meine eh knappe freie zeit? 
Die Frage ist schnell beantwortet. Ich bin Handwerker aus Leidenschaft, ich kann nicht einfach ruhig daheim hocken. Durch meine adern fliest hochleistungs Öl. Durch nerven strom.
Ich brauch das 

Und man hat was einzigartiges. Was nur einmal auf der Welt gibt.


----------



## azzih (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Kommt halt drauf an. Grundsätzlich bei heutigen Systemen eher ne (unnötige) Bastelei für Leute die daran Spass haben. Wenn man bei der Komponentenwahl beim Kauf acht gibt, dann kriegt man auch alles mit Luft ziemlich lautlos gekühlt.

Vor allem bei Grakas ist der Kostenaufwand in nem ziemlich schlechten Verhältnis zum Ertrag. Man darf nämlich für jede einzelne Karte nen Kühler zusätzlich kaufen (Kostenaufwand 100€ aufwärts), den man hinterher auch nicht für ein anderes Modell wieder verwenden kann. Sprich wenn du alle 2 Jahre ne neue Graka kaufst, kannst du jedes mal wieder für ein Hunni neuen Wakü Aufsatz kaufen und den alten quasi "wegschmeissen".

Ich würde dir raten einfach deine Lüfterkurve manuell anzupassen und die paar Mhz zurücktakten, die kaum FPS bringen aber deine RX480 nochmal deutlich mehr schlucken lassen und damit auch die Wärmeentwicklung und Lautstärke in die Höhe treibt.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Was würde man so alles für einen externen Radiator brauchen und was ist da so möglich ohne viel zu viel Geld auszugeben?


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Habe auch eine 480 Red Devil und ich finde es macht schon ein Unterschied ob die Lüfter mit 2300rpm oder @Wakü mit 600-800rpm laufen. Und von den 80° unter Luft( ich weiß ist nicht schlimm) habe ich nach dem Umbau auch nichts mehr von gesehen.
Wie die Vorredner schon sagten musst du das wollen und du hast die Wakü sehr lange.

Habe Mal geguckt mit einem externen Radiator nur für die GPU fängt es Sinnvoll bei 350€ an.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Habe auch eine 480 Red Devil und ich finde es macht schon ein Unterschied ob die Lüfter mit 2300rpm oder @Wakü mit 600-800rpm laufen. Und von den 80° unter Luft( ich weiß ist nicht schlimm) habe ich nach dem Umbau auch nichts mehr von gesehen.
> Wie die Vorredner schon sagten musst du das wollen und du hast die Wakü sehr lange.
> 
> Habe Mal geguckt mit einem externen Radiator nur für die GPU fängt es Sinnvoll bei 350€ an.
> ...



Hast du einen Link/Namen damit ich mir etwas darunter vorstellen kann?  

Wäre das Ganze extern oder intern teurer?


----------



## D0pefish (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Klar lohnt sich das. Mit 500 € rum musst du rechnen, wenn es gut werden soll. Ich habe damals gut drei Wochen nur recherchiert und kann gleich mal sagen die meisten Anleitungen sind arm aber man sollte sie gelesen haben.
Bei mir war's so: Besorg dir ein großes schweres Gehäuse also keinen überteuerten Alu-Käse mit Sichtscheibe. Klebe die Seitenwände mit Trittschallplatten ab, klebe die Böden mit den schwarzen OBI-Matten für die Putz-Reibe ab, mit denen man sich den Unterbau für die Pumpe gebaut hat, achte darauf dass Leaks immer abfließen können ohne zBsp. ins NT zu laufen, nimm als Innendurchmesser ~10/11'er Schläuche... Besorg dir soweit möglich nur schwere Vollkupferkühler ohne viel Plastik, Nickel, Chrom und sonstigen geldfressenden Firlefanz. Diese Kühler ziehen auch die Wärme der PCB's besser ab als Plexi mit "drei Gramm Kupfer" und bieten ausreichend Reserve bei schlechtem Durchfluss durch lange Wartungspausen über zwei Jahren oder gar Pumpenausfall. Setze einen externen Radi wagerecht ein also nicht senkrecht an die Gehäusewand o.ä.. Nutze Konvektion bzw. den Kamineffekt für Gehäuse und Radi! Die kleinen Radis sind imho Unsinn, wenn man ein wirklich leises potentes System möchte. Da kann man auch gleich weiter auf LuKü setzen. Selbst mein AGB ist extern am Gehäuseheck ein zusätzlicher passiver Radi. Verzichte auf zusätzliche Einbauten wie Durchflussmesser, Tempmessung und auf das Kühlen von Komponenten, die nicht per Wakü gekühlt werden müssen also HDD's, RAM, PCH. Hier lieber die vorhandenen Kühler optimieren...neue WLP, WL-Spacer usw.
Ohne Vision und einen genauen Plan schafft man sich nur Ärger also lieber 20 Warenkörbe in drei Shops füllen ohne zukaufen als einen Kauf per Schnellentscheidung zu tätigen. Klar wird man später entspannter und weiß welcher Kühler für die neue GPU in Frage kommt. Ich brauche enstpannt angegangen 1 1/2 Tage für eine Große Revision also wenn ALLES zerlegt, gereinigt und geprüft wird. Die Zeit muss man sich alle par Jahre nehmen!
Früher habe ich aus Prinzip bei neuer HW die WLP gewechselt und zBsp wurden alle unnötigen Öffnungen an Gehäusen von innen mit Isolierband abgeklebt, später wurde den PC per Loch in der Wand im Nebenzimmer platziert, was die leisteste Variante wäre und unterm Strich nur ein par längere Kabel kostet. Wäre vielleicht ein Anfang für dich, der über die Jahre automatisch bei WaKü enden könnte, gerade wenn man nicht weiß wohin mit dem Geld. ^^ Ich würde bei sowas keine halben Sachen machen oder als Ziel ein Vorführgerät (Showcase) im Auge haben. Meine Anlage wurde schon verhöhnend als Kaffemaschine bezeicht und heißt deshalb BlackCoffeMaker nach dem Motto: suap, wmkahemdfh!.


----------



## leon676 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Eine Wakü musst du als Hobby sehen, nicht als Mittel für einen leisen Pc. Während meine Schwester mehrere hundert Euro für neue Reitsachen ausgibt kaufe ich mir eben Teile für meine Wakü. 
Wenn du einfach nur einen leisen und Leistungsfähigen Pc haben willst verkauf die Graka und hole dir von dem Geld eine leise 1070/1080ti (mag die 1080 persönlich nicht so^^). Wenn du hingegen nicht nur Gaming, sondern auch den Computet als dein Hobby siehst ist ne Wasserkühlung eine echt tolle Sache! 
Zu deiner Frage bezüglich extern und intern muss man wohl sagen, dass extern insgesamt billiger ist. Ein Mora kostet etwa 150€ plus 4 180mm phobya slim lüfter bist du bei 200€. Im Idle kannst du dein System so passiv betreiben und unter Last kommst du mit geringer Drehzahl aus, wobei diese aufgrund der Verhältnissemäßig künstigen Lüfter leicht hörbar sind (die Lüfter alternative wären 9 Noctua oder e-loops für 20€ pro Stück).
Allgemein solltest du bei einer Wakü darauf achten, dass du es einmal richtig machst, da die meisten Teile wohl 10Jahre oder länger halten.


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Oftmals ist es leider so, dass viele falsch informiert sind und/oder ihre Kühlung völlig falsch konzipieren.

Grundsätzlich bekommst du so ziemlich jede Hardware auch unter Luft sehr leise gekühlt, in 80% der Fälle sogar leiser als mit einer internen Wasserkühlung, nur eben mit schlechteren Temperaturen. Und genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
Kühlung ist immer mit Fläche verbunden, sei es Luft oder Wasser. Unter Wasser hat den Vorteil, dass du den Wärmeübergang hinlegen kannst wo du willst, während du bei Luftkühlung auf den Platz angewiesen bist, der dir zur Verfügung steht. Bei gängigen ATX Gehäusen ist es bei der CPU meist weniger ein Problem, als bei der GPU.

Ein Trugschluss ist auch, dass man mit Wakü großartig weiter übertakten könne. In Zeiten von GPU Boost und immer weniger TDP bei CPUs kommt man nicht wirklich weiter mit OC als unter Luft, nur bleibt GPU/CPU dabei kühler. GPUs können den Takt länger halten, CPUs leben meist länger, mehr OC Headroom gibt dir eine Wasserkühlung in der Regel aber nicht, da hier längst was anderes limitiert. Zugegeben, ab einem Hexacore aufwärts wird es kritischer die CPU bei hohen Takten noch unter kritischen Temperaturwerten zu halten, das trifft in deinem Fall aber eher weniger zu.

Hauptproblem sehr ich bei dir bei der RX480. Die 480 ist sowieso schon relativ hitzköpfig und die Red Devil ist kühlungstechnisch auch kein Leisetreter. Wenn du günstig davon kommen willst, würde ich nen vernünftigen CPU Kühler besorgen, falls du noch keinen hast, und auf die RX480 einen Accelero Mono Plus schnallen. Das Gehäuse sollte ja gedämmt sein, da sehe ich weniger Probleme auch wenn ich das Silent Base noch immer zu restriktiv finde.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wegen meinem Gehäuse kommt ja eigentlich nur eine externe in Frage. 
Das ganze zu bauen ist nicht wirklich ein Problem aber herauszusuchen,  was ich brauche kann ich leider nicht. 
Es gibt so viele verschiedene Sachen und ohne Erfahrung ist es schwer zu sagen was man kaufen könnte... 
Könnte jemand eine Art Wunschliste erstellen,  wie ihr das gemacht habt oder machen würdet?  
Bei sowas wie Pumpen und Radiatoren bräuchte ich vorallem Hilfe.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Pelle0095 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe auch eine 480 Red Devil und ich finde es macht schon ein Unterschied ob die Lüfter mit 2300rpm oder @Wakü mit 600-800rpm laufen. Und von den 80° unter Luft( ich weiß ist nicht schlimm) habe ich nach dem Umbau auch nichts mehr von gesehen.
> ...


Da ich mein Mora so verbaut habe das ich auch nur die Internen Radiatoren nutzen kann habe ich mal davon Videos erstellt was für Temperaturen mit welchen Lüfterdrehzahlen erreicht werden.
In diesem Sinn kommt es immer ganz darauf an welchen Kompromiss man machen möchte. Denn ohne den Mora müssten halt meine Lüfter etwas schneller drehen, was am ende bezüglich der Temperaturen nichts ausmachen würde. Denn es spielt halt keine Rolle ob diese nun 10 Grad mehr oder weniger haben. In meinem Fall lohnt es sich dennoch, da ich so ein System habe was selbst unter Last sogut wie lautlos ist. Da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze war mir dies sehr wichtig. Denn meine Familienangehörige sollen nicht durch laute Lüfte gestört werden wenn ich Kopfhörer trage und mich in einem Spiel befinde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jIF-Tlf2PeE:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FN7vSc3kGp8:1580

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-HX0FdCM_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YI4d1JDOZPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=liQdZg1YqsU:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mittlerweile habe ich meine Lüfterkurve so voreingestellt das sie zwar immer mit  mindestens 320 U/min laufen, aber erst ab 28 Grad langsam an Drehzahl zunehmen. So erreiche ich am ende etwa 32 Grad Wassertemperatur bei nur 450 U/min und eine CPU Temperatur von etwa 46 Grad. Die Grafikkarte bewegt sich bei etwa 43 Grad.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob sich das ganze Lohnt... ? Die selbe Frage stellte mich letztens jemand der Luft hat und auch gute Ergebnisse hat. Meine Antwort war... ja weil ich ein fast lautloses System unter Volllast habe. Zudem hatte es was mit Optik und meiner Bastelleidenschaft als liebe zu meinem Hobby was zu tun. Eine Wasserkühlung kann man auch immer weiter nutzen und erweitern, so ist zwar anfänglich viel Geld im Spiel was aber später sich etwas legen wird. Ich würde es jederzeit wieder machen, denn ich bin von den Temperaturen, der Drehzahlen der Lüfter und der Optik sehr angetan.

Mein Mora hätte ich nicht zwingend gebraucht, aber mit ist es noch besser. 

EDIT:



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wegen meinem Gehäuse kommt ja eigentlich nur eine externe in Frage.


Ein Mora reicht normal vollkommen aus, daher sind interne Radiatoren nicht zwingend notwendig.
Nur dann kannst du den Rechner nur betreiben wenn der externen Radiator mit dran ist. Hast du noch mindestens ein Radiator intern verbaut kannst du zur Not noch alles mit dem einen Radiator betreiben.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da ich mein Mora so verbaut habe das ich auch nur die Internen Radiatoren nutzen kann habe ich mal davon Videos erstellt was für Temperaturen mit welchen Lüfterdrehzahlen erreicht werden.
> In diesem Sinn kommt es immer ganz darauf an welchen Kompromiss man machen möchte. Denn ohne den Mora müssten halt meine Lüfter etwas schneller drehen, was am ende bezüglich der Temperaturen nichts ausmachen würde. Denn es spielt halt keine Rolle ob diese nun 10 Grad mehr oder weniger haben. In meinem Fall lohnt es sich dennoch, da ich so ein System habe was selbst unter Last sogut wie lautlos ist. Da ich im Wohnzimmer sitze war mir dies sehr wichtig. Denn meine Familienangehörige sollen nicht durch laute Lüfte gestört werden wenn ich Kopfhörer trage und mich in einem Spiel befinde.
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind wirklich sehr gute Ergebnisse! 
Ist das dein Mora? 
mora externer radiator - Google-Suche 

Ich würde das echt gerne nach bauen,  wenn der Preis ok ist. 
Was hat der Mora+ Pumpe etc gekostet?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Habe ein Mo-Ra 360 Lt verbaut, dein Link wäre soweit auch korrekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Pumpe musst du schauen was du haben willst, dementsprechend variieren hier die Preise. 
Es hat auch was damit zu tun wie am ende alles aussehen soll, daher kann die Auswahl bezogen auf die Pumpe anders ausfallen.

Beispiel: D5 oder DDC Pumpen mit Top und dann noch Steuerung(aquaero 5 oder 6).
Oder eine DDC310 was sehr leise ist. Oder die Magicool DCP450 für nur 39 Euro wo der AGB sogar schon mit dabei ist.

Meine Aquastream Ultimate hat 99 Euro gekostet und beinhaltet die Steuerung(Aquasuite) der Wasserkühlung. Sie ist aber etwas Größer als andere Pumpen, daher nicht zwingend jeder Geschmack.
In meinem Fall ist sie aber nicht sichtbar verbaut, daher war mir die Größe egal. Mit einer DCC310 + Top und einer aquaero 5 wirst du etwa auf den selben Preis kommen und die Pumpe fällt dabei kleiner aus.

Mein Mora hat 154 Euro gekostet, dazu kam dann noch Zubehör wie z.B. Schnellkupplungen, Schottverschaubungen, Tüllen und Schlauch mit dazu.
Die 9 Nocuta Lüfter haben mich auch 189 Euro gekostet, aber es geht mit anderen Lüfter auch günstiger. Du kannst auch 180er Lüfter oder bei einem 420er Mora 200 Lüfter verbauen und kommst auch günstiger weg.
Dann kam noch die Blende dazu und falls du Füße oder eine Wandhalterung dazu brauchst.

PS... versuch mal keine Full-Zitate sondern immer das raus nehmen worauf du Bezug geben möchtest.
Besonders bei großen Beiträge ist es nicht so gut.


----------



## drstoecker (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

habe mir auch im dezember von einem te hier eine wakü empfehlen lassen. habe auch so mit unter 300€ gerechtet für sehr gute komponennten. kühlung sollte vorerst nur für die cpu sein. hatte versucht die meisten teile gebraucht zu bekommen, was aber nur zum teil ging. hinterher war ich bei rund 400€. es kam dann vor kurzem zum glück noch ein kühler für meine rx480 gtr black raus und dazu kam dann noch ein 2ter 360er radi. hier und da noch was und schon waren es gesammt um die 700€. habe auch mehrmals das system komplett umgebaut, gehäuse gedreht usw. und jetzt bin ich an dem punkt wo ich sagen muss das ist perfekt für mich. woran du merkst da alles optimal verlegt/montiert ist, mach eine seitenwand auf und schau ob die temps stark runter gehen oder so bleiben. bei mir gehen die temps ca. 1grad runter und das ist optimal. schau dir mal mein system an und das album. habe jetzt aktuell noch gesleevte kabel nachgerüstet. was ich noch machen will ist unten irgendwie einen ryzen schriftzug beleuchtet rein weis nur noch nicht wie genau. ein paar verlängerungskabel für die lüfter fehlen auch noch. wenn diese montage jetzt nicht so gut geworden wäre dann hätte ich auf extern umgerüsten, auf einen mo-ra damit bekommst du es dann erst wirklich lautlos hin.


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Auf welcher Seite könnte ich mir einen Warenkorb erstellen um eine grobe Übersicht zu bekommen?


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Die Videos sind natürlich super repräsentativ für die Lautstärke...

Liebe Leute. Alleine der Mora mit brauchbarer Vollaustattung (Füße, Blende, Fanhub/Steuerung, Staubfilter) kommt ihn da mit vernünftigen Lüftern schnell auf auf 350-400€ aufwärts. Selbst wenn ich da sparsam mit Pumpe, AGB, Anschlüsse, Schnellkupplungen (bei Mora immer zu empfehlen), CPU/GPU Block arbeite und auf sämtlichen Schnick Schnack verzichte, lande ich da mehr als deutlich über 600€. Und das halte ich bei der Hardware einfach für mehr als fragwürdig.

Und lautlos ist ein Mora auch nur passiv. Selbst bei 320rpm hast du mehr Luftrauschen als die selben Lüfter in einem gedämmten Case bei ~150rpm mehr. Man kann natürlich "bescheißen" indem man den Radiator hinter nen Tisch oder gleich einen anderen Raum stellt, aber den Vergleich brauche ich wohl nicht wirklich anzuführen. 

Also nochmal:

Wenn er nen halbwegs potenten Luftkühler nutzt, vernünftige Lüfter verbaut hat und bei um die 400-600rpm (140er langsamer als 120er) laufen lässt und nen Accelero Mono Plus auf die 480 schnallt kommt er im Endeffekt bei dem raus was er auch mit nem Mora hören wird, nur eben mit höheren Temperaturen. Solltest nur auf den Mono Plus auch nen wertigeren Lüfter schnallen, da der ab Werk meistens Lagerklackern aufweist. 

Wenn du den Spaß an der Bastelei einer Custom Wakü willst würde ich mit die erst zulegen, wenn du auch wirklich auf ne 1080 oder Vega wechselst und selbst da ist es nicht notwendig wenn es dir nur um die Lautstärke geht. Vorher solltest du dich aber massiv informieren und planen. Nicht gleich auf die ersten 5 Posts hören und wild drauf los kaufen, so wirst du nämlich unter Garantie nicht glücklich. Du musst sowas deinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend anpassen, planen und umsetzen. In den ganzen Foren ist sowieso jeder von seinem eigenen System überzeugt, sei es nun gut umgesetzt oder nicht. Jeder ist stolz auf das was er hat, empfiehlt es weiter und verteidigt es gegen Kritik. Das wird dir aber nicht weiter helfen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Ryle schrieb:


> Liebe Leute. Alleine der Mora mit brauchbarer Vollaustattung (Füße, Blende, Fanhub/Steuerung, Staubfilter) kommt ihn da mit vernünftigen Lüftern schnell auf auf 350-400€ aufwärts. Selbst wenn ich da sparsam mit Pumpe, AGB, Anschlüsse, Schnellkupplungen (bei Mora immer zu empfehlen), CPU/GPU Block arbeite und auf sämtlichen Schnick Schnack verzichte, lande ich da mehr als deutlich über 600€. Und das halte ich bei der Hardware einfach für mehr als fragwürdig.


Richtig, aber bei einer Wasserkühlung spielt Geld keine Rolle, wer hier aufs Geld achtet oder achten muss sollte es von Anfang an bleiben lassen.
Was mich am ende das ganze gekostet hat ist mir in diesem Sinn Schnuppe und wie bereits gesagt hat alles nichts mit Rentieren was zu tun, denn Preis/Leistung hat man nur mit Luft.



Ryle schrieb:


> Und lautlos ist ein Mora auch nur passiv. Selbst bei 320rpm hast du mehr Luftrauschen als die selben Lüfter in einem gedämmten Case bei ~150rpm mehr. Man kann natürlich "bescheißen" indem man den Radiator hinter nen Tisch oder gleich einen anderen Raum stellt, aber den Vergleich brauche ich wohl nicht wirklich anzuführen.


Das kann ich mit meinen Nocuta die ich verbaut habe nicht bestätigen, selbst wenn ich auf 450 U/min kann ich kaum was raus hören. Erst wenn ich auch 500-600 U/min gehe kann ich was raus hören und dabei sind sie immer noch recht leise. Ich hatte zuvor zum Test BQ Silent Wings 2 drauf und hier konnte ich wie du beschrieben hast die Lüfter bei 450 U/min leicht raus hören. Es kommt daher ganz darauf an was für Lüfter verwendet werden. Lüfter in der Größe von 180 oder 200 sollen hier auch wie du schreibst nicht ganz lautlos sein. Daher habe ich mich entschieden in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und 9x NC-P12 zu verbauen. Habe auch bewusst keine  Nocuta Industrial oder Redux verwendet, da oft berichtet wird das diese nicht ganz so leise sein sollen. Zudem waren mir leise Lüfter wichtiger als die Optik dieser Lüfter. Eine Wasserkühlung braucht auch keine 2000 U/min an Drehzahl.

Mit 320 U/min höre ich nur meine zwei noch verbauten Festplatte... 



Ryle schrieb:


> Wenn du den Spaß an der Bastelei einer Custom Wakü willst würde ich mit die erst zulegen, wenn du auch wirklich auf ne 1080 oder Vega wechselst und selbst da ist es nicht notwendig wenn es dir nur um die Lautstärke geht.


Wenn wir davon ausgehen braucht keiner Tuning an Fahrzeuge, denn es ist vollkommen egal ob der Motor dabei ein paar PS mehr bekommt oder Spoiler mit Alu-Felgen verbaut werden. Selbst wenn am ende dieses ganze Tuning Sprit spart wird man lange damit Fahren müssen bis das Geld zum Teil wieder drin ist. Man braucht es auch hier nicht, denn von A nach B würde ich vielleicht auch mit einer Rostlaube hinkommen oder wenn ich nur Bus und Bahn nutze. Es spielt daher absolut keine Rolle und mit Lohnen ist man hier im Falschen Themengebiet. Denn man muss keine Wasserkühlung haben, mit Luft wird alles genauso gut laufen können. 



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite könnte ich mir einen Warenkorb erstellen um eine grobe Übersicht zu bekommen?


Versuche es mal mit...

Aquatuning
CASEKING


----------



## leon676 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wobei sich die neuen Noctuas(200mm) zusammen mit einem mora 420 vlt als günstigere und leistungsstärkere Kombination, bei hoffentlich gleicher Lautstärke der kleinen Noctuas entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



> Richtig, aber bei einer Wasserkühlung spielt Geld keine Rolle, wer hier aufs Geld achtet oder achten muss sollte es von Anfang an bleiben lassen.


Wenn der TE 600€ Budget angibt musst du die aber wohl beachten. Deshalb schreib ich ja, wenn ihn die Lautstärke jetzt stört soll er einfach nen Mono Plus mit anderem Lüfter auf die 480 schnallen, da ist er bei 50€ dabei und hat erstmal Ruhe.


> Wenn wir davon ausgehen braucht keiner Tuning an Fahrzeuge, denn es ist vollkommen egal ob der Motor dabei ein paar PS mehr bekommt oder Spoiler mit Alu-Felgen verbaut werden.


Das bestreite ich auch nicht, nur will er nicht irgendeinen Bestand einer Wakü umrüsten, sondern ohne Erfahrung neu kaufen und in den nächsten Monaten wohl direkt Hardware wechseln. Ein Wakü Block kostet nun mal selbst schon Geld und hat einen derben Wertverlust innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Da verhält es sich ähnlich wie bei Autotuning. Das bezahlt dir später nämlich auch niemand mehr, wenn es sich nicht mehr um ein neues Fahrzeug handelt.  


> Das kann ich mit meinen Nocuta die ich verbaut habe nicht bestätigen, selbst wenn ich auf 450 U/min kann ich kaum was raus hören.


Hab ich den letzten 2 Wochen 4 Rechner zusammengestellt und bin mit meiner eigenen Hardware umgezogen, weil mich die Größe des 750D langsam gestört hat. In meinem Fall bin ich von zwei 420mm Rads im 750D auf zwei 240er in einem Define C umgestiegen und bereue es nicht. Trotz weniger Fläche und der Optik wegen "bösem" Reverse Flow in CPU sowie GPU Kühler bin ich bei beinahe den selben Wassertemperaturen geblieben und bewege mich bei 650rpm intern mit 120er Fans jetzt sogar leiser als im 750D mit den 140er eloops in der Front und SW2 im Top bei 450rpm. Mora kommt wegen der Mobilität nicht mehr in Frage, nahm sich aber auch so gut wie nichts bis auf ein paar Grad Wassertemp und mehr Headroom den man nicht braucht. Die olle Laing ist trotz bodenloser Regelung das lauteste im System, da war die Eheim deutlich leiser, passt aber leider nicht mehr rein.

Nebenbei hab ich eben noch ein paar Rechner zusammengestellt, wovon zwei auch in einem Define C mit Noctua Redux 140 in Front, nem Dark Rock Pro 3 und ner 1070, einmal MSI Gaming X und einmal Gainward schlagmichtot gelandet sind. Beide Systeme sind nur unter Last wahrnehmbar und da hörst du jeweils auch nur die GPU. Beide GPUs haben ~100mm Lüfter die irgendwo bei 1000-1200rpm unter Volllast rumgammeln, was durchaus human ist und wenn man noch ne Lüfterkurve und im Curve die Spannungen regelt kommt man da locker mit 900-1000rpm weg. Das ist nun nicht unbedingt unhörbar, aber bewegt sich in einem Rahmen der wirklich nicht weit von ner Custom Wakü entfernt ist, nur eben mit höheren Temperaturen. Wer es leiser will schraubt ne 3rd Party Kühllösung auf die GPU oder wechselt den Shroud gegen konventionelle Lüfter.

Prinzipiell geht alles leise bis zur "Unhörbarkeit" bei 1m Abstand, die Frage ist nur bei welcher Temperatur und wie wichtig die Optik, Spaß an der Bastelei usw. ist.

Ich finde nur, dass hier im Forum viel Missinformation zu dem Thema verbreitet und den Leuten viel aufgeschwatzt wird. Nachher haben sie 800€+ verblasen und stehen so manches mal vor mehr Problemen als vorher.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

*@Ryle*
Er kommt mit 600 Euro aus, habe ohne den Mora auch nicht mehr gebraucht.
Wie bereits geschrieben ist mein Mora nur Optional dazu gekommen, das hätte ich nicht ausgeben müssen... ohne geht auch, mit ist noch besser.

Und in Sache Lüfter sage ich dir nichts mehr, denn langsam drehende Lüfter sind meist leiser als weniger Lüfter die höher drehen müssen.
Keine Ahnung was du verbaut hast und wie, ich kann es nicht bestätigen und da kannst du dich von mir aus auch auf dem Kopf stellen.. ! 

In der Regel halte ich auch meine Ohren nicht ständig dicht an den Lüfter dran, da ich es vorziehe vor meinem Bildschirm zu sitzen. 
Es hat auch nichts mit Missinformation was zu tun, da hier bisher keine behauptet hat das eine Wasserkühlung was mit Preis/Leistung was zu tun hat. 
Es ist ein Hobby und Hobby sind meist eine Vorliebe die man nicht betreiben muss, was auch meist Geld kostet... keiner zwingt dich dieses Hobby ausüben zu müssen.

Was habe ich mit meiner Wasserkühlung?

1. bessere Temperaturen als mit Luft.
Wobei es hier keine Rolle spiel ob meine CPU nur noch 46 Grad oder 56 Grad erreicht.
Meine Grafikkarte erreicht nur noch 40-43 Grad statt 64-69 Grad. Hierdurch habe ich den Vorteil das der volle Takt oder mein OC  von 2063/4500MHz gehalten wird.
Die Grafikkarte hat keine Lüfter mehr, dadurch fällt diese Geräuschkulisse weg. Die CPU hat ebenfalls keine Lüfter mehr, genauso fällt auch hier diese Geräuschkulisse weg.

Klar eine Wasserkühlung muss auch Lüfter + Pumpe haben.
Vorteil ist aber das diese modular ist, Ort und Position kann hier selbst bestimmt werden. Zudem kommt es auf die Fläche der Radiatoren an wie leise und kühl  das ganze am ende werden wird.

2. Optik... klar kostet was... muss man nicht haben.
Erfreue mich aber täglich darüber, daher möchte ich es nicht mehr missen.
Geld spielte bei mir keine Rolle, daher vollkommen egal das Optik was gekostet hat.

3. Durch Verwendung meiner 14 Lüfter der Radiatoren störe ich im Wohnzimmer niemand mehr.
Denn selbst wenn mein Rechner nicht lautlos ist, hört man spätestens wenn sich Personen im Raum befinden oder der Fernseher im Hintergrund läuft absolut nichts mehr vom Rechner.

4. Durch meine Wasserkühlung kann ich nun auch bis zu 4,9Ghz erreichen.
Braucht man soviel Takt? Nein heute noch nicht, komme mit nur 4,5 Ghz OC sehr gut aus.

*Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Diese Frage muss sich am ende jeder für sich beantworten können... in meinem Fall ein klares Ja.
Bei dir bezweifle ich es fast, du solltest lieber auf Luft umsteigen, denn du scheint mit diesem Gedanken besser klar zu kommen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZvfJCOxrh_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich eine WaKü nicht wirklich. Sie ist zwar leiser als eine Lukü, aber trotzdem nervt dich jedes kleinste Geräusch, du hast ja (zu) viel Geld ausgegeben also achtest du eher drauf. Bei Luft ärgert es dich nicht hast ja nicht extra Geld dafür bezahlt. 
Ich wollte auch lautlos und höre trotzdem noch Geräusche. Weiß gar nicht von wo das kommt (Netzteil vvl und ein Lüfter klackert manchmal nach einer gewissen Zeit aber wayne...) Pumpe ist auch nicht ganz lautlos.
Es ist  Prestige und nichts anderes. Genauso wie ein unnötig teures Auto, teurer TV, teure Klamotten oder sonstige Luxusgüter die kein Mensch braucht und trotzdem ist es geil, wenn man es hat.

Und es bleibt fast nie bei dem Budget das man sich gesetzt hat. Irgendwas geht kaputt oder man hat was vergessen oder man kauft nach und nach Sachen ein weßhalb man die Kosten leicht vergisst. Wenn dir nach gewisser Zeit die Lüfter nicht mehr gefallen und du dir 4-5 neue kaufst sind auch schnell wieder 100 Euro weg...

Was ich aber definitiv im Nachhinein machen würde ist mir einen externen Mora mit Schnellkupplungen holen. 
Jetzt aber will ich es nicht mehr da ich schon Geld ausgegeben habe für interne Radiatoren.


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Mit wem diskutierst du eigentlich noch? 
Ich stelle verallgemeinert nur die Fakten dar und gebe Budget Tips. Du bist von Post 1 ab mit Mora gekommen, erzählst was von unhörbar wenn du nicht daran hörst oder Leute im Raum sind und postest andauernd lustige Videos. 
Und jetzt soll ich auch noch auf Luft umsteigen, weil ich einfach nur behaupte, dass der TE keine Wakü braucht nur weil er es gerne leiser haben möchte? Das war seine erste Frage im Eröffnungspost...
Wenn er will bekommt er sein aktuelles luftgekühltes System genauso leise wie mit ner Custom Wakü, die Vorteile der Wakü liegen wo anders.

Ausgangslage war folgende:


> *Ich bin im moment noch etwas unentschlossen ob sich eine custom Wakü für mich in Zukunft oder allgemein überhaupt lohnen würde.*
> Ich hätte so ca 600€ für eine Wakü zur Verfügung.





> Der Kühler meiner Powercolor rx 480 red devil @1400mhz geht mir echt auf die Nerven...
> Ich will ein leises und gut übertaktbares System.
> Geht das auch billiger? Ich würde gerne nicht zu viel ausgeben.
> *Eigentlich stört mich nur die GPU. *
> Die Frage ist ob es dann sinn macht erstmal nur die GPU unter Wasser zu kühlen oder sogar eine AIO mit NZXT G12 eine Option wäre.





> 1. Würde sich eine AIO für meine Ansprüche lohnen.
> 2. Wie viel müsste ich dafür bezahlen?
> 3. Welches Gehäuse wäre sinnvoll
> 4. Könnte man auch nur die Grafikkarte erstmal einbinden? Was würde das dann kosten?
> 5. Ist die Option mit dem G12 und einer AIO wirklich eine Option?


*
Um es einfach mal zu konkretisieren:
*

Vorschlag A mit dem Mono Plus für nen Apfel und ein Ei.


oder wenn eine AIO, dann eine 


Alphacool Eiswolf
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX ATI R9 480 M05 Upgrade-Kit mit Backplate

Kannst ja bei Alphacool nachfragen ob sie dir direkt den M05 mit der Eiswolf kombinieren können, dann wird es billiger.

oder

*Sparwakü :*
Geht auch noch günstiger, würde ich aber aus Qualitätsgründen nicht machen.

Caseking Pumpe, Anschlüsse, Schlauch, CPU Block, PWM Fanhub, 1L Inno   ~270€
Radiatoren intern, irgendetwas das passt aus der Alphacool ST30 Serie bspw. zwei mal 240mm (50€), oder 360 (70€)+ 240mm  ~ 100-120€
4-5 Lüfter Top Ausstattung Noctua NF F12, Silent Wings 3, Corsair ML Serie ~ 80-100€ *wegen PWM Fanhub nur 3 Pin Lüfter nehmen
 oder Budget Lüfter bequiet Pure Wings 2, bitfenix Spectre, Enermax T.B.Silence 40-50€  *wegen PWM Fanhub nur 3 Pin Lüfter nehmen
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX ATI R9 480 M05 mit Backplate 95€
Gehäuse musst du wissen, was dir gefällt und du an Schächten usw. brauchst. Da das Budget eng ist, würde ich ein Fractal Define S für 70€ in den Raum werfen




Landen wir im günstigsten Fall bei 575€ ohne Schnick Schnack, ohne Ablasslösung, Sensoren usw.. Geht aber auch alles ohne, ist nur komplizierter. Die Regelung der Lüfter übernimmt quasi der CPU Header des Mainboards. Ist mit dem PWM Hub die günstigste Methode die sinnvoll funktioniert und auch kontrolliert werden kann. Was günstigeres würde ich als Pumpe nicht kaufen, da diese meistens nach einer gewissen Zeit anfangen rumzuzicken. Anschlüsse, speziell Winkel musst du nach der Planung eventuell umstellen oder erweitern. Schlagt mich wenn ich was vergessen habe. Wenn du doch lieber mit Mora extern kühlen willst, kannst du das jederzeit ändern. Bei Aquatuning gibt es ab und an Anschlusssets im Angebot, bei denen könntest du noch ein paar Euro sparen. Aber gerade bei den Winkeln hatte ich schon Probleme mit Undichtigkeit weshalb ich eher die EKWB Dinger verlinkt habe.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

*@Bot_mit_Ping*
Das einzige was ich aus meinem Rechner in Idle höre sind nur noch meine zwei Festplatten und selbst wenn mein Rechner nicht komplett lautlos ist, ist er immer noch im Verhältnis wie zu vor viel leiser, denn meine Festplatten konnte ich zuvor nicht hören da die Lüfter lauter waren. Mein Rechner war zwar mit Luft auch nicht sehr laut, aber dennoch lauter als jetzt unter Last. Denn auch wenn meine Lüfte jetzt nur noch 450 U/min unter Last laufen, was sie im Grunde noch nicht mal müssen sind sie so leise das es im Vergleich von zuvor ein großer Unterschied ausmacht. Wie aus meinem Video zuvor zu sehen könnte ich das ganze auch unter Last mit nur 320 U/min weiter laufen lassen, dann habe ich halt statt 30-32 Grad halt 35 Grad Wassertemperatur... den Temperaturen der CPU und der GPU würde es immer noch nicht jucken.

Wie laut die Pumpe ist kannst du diesem Video entnehmen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FM-X982Kn9s:10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Keiner Hinweis... die Pumpe würde brummen, nicht rauschen.
Das Rauschen aus dem Video kommt vom Hintergrund(Hintergrundrauschen) und der zwei Festplatten in unmittelbarer nähe.
Die Kamera befand sich 5cm vor der Pumpe.

*@Ryle*
Zu dir passt das nachfolgende Video... 

*Brauchen wir dies wirlklich alles? Brauchen...? Nee  ...aber ich hatte Bock drauf... so wie auf dich damals... *
(Auszug aus der nachfolgenden Werbeclip...)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XoJ4lLqDEuU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*@Pasta319*
*Sobald du dich über Sinn oder nicht Sinn Gedanken gemacht hast, macht es vielleicht mehr Sinn ein extra Thema als Kaufberatung einzustellen, dann kommen auch Leute die sich dem Sinn bewusst sind..*


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Naja klar ist der PC objektiv leiser. Aber man hat auch unverhältnismäßig viel Geld dafür ausgegeben. Subjektiv gesehen machts dann auch keinen Unterschied, da zumindest mir geht es teilweiße so, man auch jedes Geräusch hört, da man drauf achtet.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Naja klar ist der PC objektiv leiser. Aber man hat auch unverhältnismäßig viel Geld dafür ausgegeben.


Habe ich auch nie bestritten, dem war ich mir von Anfang an auch bewusst. 



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Subjektiv gesehen machts dann auch keinen Unterschied, da zumindest mir geht es teilweiße so, man auch jedes Geräusch hört, da man drauf achtet.


Doch in meinem Fall schon, denn es ist ein Unterschied ob ich alleine in einem Zimmer sitze und ehe Kopfhörer trage und dadurch vollkommen egal ist wie laut der Rechner ist oder ob ich Teil einer Gesellschaft bin die gerne neben mir was unternehmen möchte ohne ständig das dröhnen der Lüfter hören zu müssen.

Bei mir waren die Hauptgründe deshalb mehr die Geräuschkulisse und die Optik.
Die besseren Temperaturen und die etwas bessere Leistung die ich hieraus erzielen kann waren daher nur Nebensache, wobei diese dennoch in gewisser weise eine Rolle gespielt haben.


----------



## Ryle (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ich warte ja irgendwie noch immer auf einen Post von dir, der dem TE tatsächlich weiter hilft. Bisher rechtfertigst du ständig nur dein System womit wir bei Post 28 angekommen wären. Um mich einfach mal selbst zu zitieren:


> In den ganzen Foren ist sowieso jeder von seinem eigenen System überzeugt, sei es nun gut umgesetzt oder nicht. Jeder ist stolz auf das was er hat, empfiehlt es weiter und verteidigt es gegen Kritik. Das wird dir aber nicht weiter helfen.



Ob du auf mich Bock hast spielt glücklicherweise keine Rolle.  Allerdings frage ich mich langsam ob der TE überhaupt noch mit liest oder inzwischen das Popcorn geholt hat


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Du bist Lustig, dieses Thema ist keine Kaufberatung, es geht hier nur um Sinn oder nicht Sinn einer Wasserkühlung und daher wird man hier auch von seinem Ergebnis berichten und seine eigene Einschätzung und Meinung dazu weitergeben. Nachdem hier auf ganzen 4 Seiten über Sinn und nicht Sinn einer Wasserkühlung diskutiert wird, macht es wenig Sinn noch dazwischen irgendwelche Tipps bezüglich einer Kaufberatung zu machen. 

EDIT:



Ryle schrieb:


> Ich warte ja irgendwie noch immer auf einen Post von dir, der dem TE tatsächlich weiter hilft.


Ganz davon abgesehen stimmt dass noch nicht mal, siehe dazu mein Beitrag 25 und am ende des Beitrag 29.
Und meine Objektive Einschätzung ist auch Teil meiner Hilfe zum TE, sowie alle andere die sich hierzu bereits gemeldet haben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*

@TE
Pack das Popcorn mal weg und überprüfe selber ob dir eine Wakü was bringt.
Du startest den PC machst das Gehäuse auf und stellst die Gehäuselüfter auf 600-800RPM. Wenn du bei dieser Laustärke sagt, jo das will ich haben dann ist ne Wakü was für dich.
Wenn du die Grafikartenlüfter  manuell auf 1800RPM stellst und sagst das reicht mir, dann verkauf die Red Devil und gebe das gesparte Geld der Wakü für eine gute Grafikkarte aus. Die guten drehen auch nicht höher als 1800 RPM.

Um mal zu sagen was bei einer Wakü Sinvoll ist und was nicht:
Eine Wasserkühlung kannst du mit einer Wassertemperatur von Raumtemp bis 40 Grad gesund betreiben. Es gibt dafür viele Wege.
Es ist absolut nicht nötig sich für eine 150Watt GPU einen Mora 360 mit 9 Lüftern hinzustellen um damit super leise eine Wassertemperatur von 30Grad zu haben( aber schon cool). Mit 30 Gead Wassertemperatur hast du dann ca. 40Grad auf der GPU. Das ist technisch gesehen völlig sinnfrei so etwas zu tun.
Es macht aus finanzieller sicht viel mehr Sinn sich einen 360er oder besser 420er Radiator neben das Gehäuse zu stellen und dann mit 35 bis 40Grad (Wenn überhaupt) zu fahren. Dann hat deine GPU halt 45-50 Grad was ja weit entfernt von irgendwelcher Drosselung ist.

@
Ryle
Das Gehäuse hat nur Platz für 2*240er und das ist mMn etwas wenig. Da her mein Vorschlag.
Warenkorb | Caseking

Das Gehäuse hat Schlauchdurchführungen und ist damit gut gerüstet.
für eine 1080TI und dann noch CPU kann man auch auf einen Alphacool NexXxos 560 gehen.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

@TE Wie sehr geht es dir um die Optik? (Habe mir net den ganzen Fred durchgelesen, falls er das schon irgendwo beantwortet hat)Wenn dir die Optik egal ist würde ich Vorerst einen Morpheus auf die Karte schnallen. Ist schonmal um einiges leiser und viel Billiger als eine WaKü


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ganz kurz. 
Ich glaube nicht das ein Mono Plus eine RX 480 besser kühlen kann als der Red Devil Kühler. 
Die Kühlerfläche ist doch viel kleiner. 
Und der Lüfter müsste dann doch viel höher drehen oder nicht?


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> @TE
> Du startest den PC machst das Gehäuse auf und stellst die Gehäuselüfter auf 600-800RPM. Wenn du bei dieser Laustärke sagt, jo das will ich haben dann ist ne Wakü was für dich.
> Wenn du die Grafikartenlüfter  manuell auf 1800RPM stellst und sagst das reicht mir, dann verkauf die Red Devil und gebe das gesparte Geld der Wakü für eine gute Grafikkarte aus. Die guten drehen auch nicht höher als 1800 RPM.
> 
> ...



Was heißt denn bei den guten Karten?  
Zum Zeitpunkt meines Kaufs gab es novh wenige Tests etc.  und eine Strix wäre auch nicht besser laut tests. 
Auf niedrigeren Umdrehungen wäre meine Karte auch sehr viel leiser aber die Temparatur macht da absolut nicht mit. 
Mit 2300 Umdrehungen bin ich bei maximal 85 grad. 
Graka limit ist ja 90 grad. 

Außerdem danke für den Warenkorb. 
Der Preis ist zwar geringer aber ich müsste mir noch ein neues Gehäuse kaufen. 
Da ist es schwer etwas zu finden mMn. 
3 HDDs und ein 420 radiator habe ich selten gesehen. 
Außer im Bereich 200€ +


----------



## Pasta319 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> @TE Wie sehr geht es dir um die Optik? (Habe mir net den ganzen Fred durchgelesen, falls er das schon irgendwo beantwortet hat)Wenn dir die Optik egal ist würde ich Vorerst einen Morpheus auf die Karte schnallen. Ist schonmal um einiges leiser und viel Billiger als eine WaKü



Wenn dieser Kühler leiser ist und besser kühlt wäre das schon eine Option.


----------



## Pelle0095 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bei den guten Karten?
> Zum Zeitpunkt meines Kaufs gab es novh wenige Tests etc.  und eine Strix wäre auch nicht besser laut tests.
> Auf niedrigeren Umdrehungen wäre meine Karte auch sehr viel leiser aber die Temparatur macht da absolut nicht mit.
> Mit 2300 Umdrehungen bin ich bei maximal 85 grad.
> ...


Ich war der Meinung dass es bei der 1070/1080/1080ti Karten mit einem sehr guten Kühler gibt. Da dann wenn es interessant ist die PCGH Zeitschrift wälzen oder im Graka Unterforum nachfragen.

Der Warenkorb ist für die externe Aufstellung des Radiator gedacht, da dein Gehäuse nicht genug Radiatorfläche hat um einen Mehrwert mit der Wakü zu bekommen.


----------



## IssaP (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> 3 HDDs und ein 420 radiator habe ich selten gesehen.
> Außer im Bereich 200€ +



Das Define S würde die Anforderungen erfüllen und ist nicht so teuer. Aber wie SalzigeKarotte schon geschrieben hat solltest du dir mal Tests zum Raijintek Morpheus oder Arctic Accelero IV durchlesen, das sind beides sehr gute und leise Luftkühler die fast immer besser sind als die der Hersteller (beim Morpheus sollte man sich aber anständige Lüfter besorgen).


----------



## leon676 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wie ich bereits zu Beginn geschrieben habe, wenn du eine Wakü nicht als dein Hobby siehst lass die Finger davon, solange du kein 3000Euro plus System hat macht eine Wakü keinen finanziellen Sinn.
Falls du sowieso vorhast dir in nächster Zeit eine neue Graka zu kaufen spar dir die Kohle für die Wakü und kaufe dir eine leise, deinen Ansprüchen entsprechenden Grafikkarte. Aktuell kämen hier meiner Meinung nach vor allem eine 1070 oder 1080ti in Frage in 3 Monaten vlt sogar schon Vega und evt Ankündigungen von Volta.
Einen anderen Kühler halte ich höchstens für Sinnvoll, wenn es dir nur um Lautstärke geht und du die Graka noch länger behalten willst.
Falls du bei einer Wakü bleiben willst halte ich weiterhin einen Mora und vier Phobya Lüfter für die beste Grundlage. 
Das sind die Möglichkeiten, welche ich für sinnvoll halte.


----------



## Bariphone (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Um die Frage des TE auch noch einmal aufzugreifen. 

Antwort auf Deine Frage. Ganz klar NEIN.

Wie schon oft geschrieben. Wenn Du bock drauf hast, dann mach. Wenn du jeden Euro mühsam zusammengespart hast. Lass es. Eine Wakü bis sie Dir gefällt und auch absolut lautlos ist, kostet deutlich mehr wie 600€. Denn mit einmal bauen ist es nicht getan. Mein erster Loop war mit 690€ veranschlagt. Die Wakü ist jetzt absolut lautlos, optisch nahe an dem was ich mir vorstelle( der Umbau steht in den Startlöchern) und Temperaturen sind im absolut hellgrünen Bereich egal ob stundenlang rendern oder zocken. Allerdings kostete meine Wakü mich inzwischen ca. 1600€.  Mich juckt es nicht. Ich kaufe mir Hardware wenn ich lust drauf habe. Auch wenn mein System in 12 Monaten vier mal umgebaut wird. Fakt ist, wenn dich Geld nicht so sehr kratzt, du dir bewusst bist, dass eine Wakü Pflege und Wartung benötigt. Du bei jedem Hardwaretausch  den Loop entleeren musst, befüllen, entlüften etc. . Und du in Kauf nimmst, dass du Fehler machen könntest, die dich deine ganze Hardware kosten können. Und trotzdem sagst es ist geil. Willkommen. Du bist so verrückt wie wir. Dann mach es. 

Gehts dir nur um Geräuschkulisse? Das bekommst mit Lukü auch hin.  Wie bereits von anderen Erwähnt mit höheren aber trotzdem unkritischen Temperaturen aber es haut hin. Tipps gab es hier genug.

Also entscheide du ob es sich für DICH lohnt, oder eben nicht. Und glaube mir. fast jeder wo angefangen hat, kann nicht mehr so wirklich aufhören.
Schau auch mal in unserem neuen WAKÜ Pleiten Pech und Pannen Thread rein...[Sammelthema] WaKü Pleiten Pech und Pannen...


----------



## Pasta319 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Also ich werde es so machen, dass ich mir erstmal eine neue AMD Karte holen werde (wegen Freesync).
Dann werde ich je nach Lautstärke mir eine Wasserkühlung zu legen.
Sehr wahrscheinlich auch so oder so weil ich echt Lust darauf habe das Ganze zu bauen.
Das Thema interessiert mich schon seit längerem.

Reicht ein 420er Radiator eigentlich für einen fast lautlosen betrieb?
Man könnte im Define S noch einen 2ten einbauen.


----------



## Happy_Hepo (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Reicht ein 420er Radiator eigentlich für einen fast lautlosen betrieb?
> Man könnte im Define S noch einen 2ten einbauen.



Mit passenden Lüftern sollte es bei GPU-only gut möglich sein, meine 1080Ti klettert auf maximal 54° unter Furmark, und als Radi-Lüfter nutze ich SW3 mit 500 RPM, die aufgrund des offenen Rahmens denkbar ungeeignet sind. Dafür höre ich nichts.
Mit Noctua A14 oder ähnlichen dürft das nochmal ein Stück kühler sein, ohne lauter zu sein.

Ob das auch für die CPU reicht, musst du gucken, ich hab etwa 300W Abwärme, mit CPU dazu dürftest du vermutlich auf einen ähnlichen Wert kommen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Es gibt aktuell keine stärkere AMD Karte für die es einen Wasserkühler gibt.( Ausser die Fury, aber die kauft sich ja keiner mehr)
Wenn du so wieso( wahrscheinlich) auf Wasser umbaust und die Leistung der Red Devil dir reicht kannst du diese ja umbauen.
Bei einer Wasserkühlung kannst du alles immer weiter benutzen ausser den Grafikkartenkühler bei einem Wechsel, den musst du dann für um die 100-150€ neu kaufen.
Eine Ausnahme ist da der Alphacool NexXxos Kühler wo du dann nur den Passivkühler für 50-60€ neu kaufen musst.

Für die Red Devil reicht ein 420er Radiator.

Zum Gehäuse:
Ich halte die gedämmten Gehäuse für nicht so gut Wasserkühlungs geeignet.(das ist aber nur meine Meinung)
Bei diesen Gehäusen ist die Front fast immer fast geschlossen und behindert so den Luftstrom und eine Wasserkühlung arbeitet auch mit Luft.
Bei einem Airflow Gehäuse können die Lüfter leichter und mehr Luft ansaugen 

Edit:
Ein gedämmtes Gehäuse wie du es jetzt hast hat dafür aber den Vorteil das deine HDDs nicht so laut sind wie in einem nicht gedämmten Gehäuse.

Was du nun endlich machen möchtest ist dir überlassen.
Dein jetziges Gehäuse mit einem Externen Radiator würde gut gehen und wenn es dir dann nicht gefällt kannst du mit den ganzen Kram in ein neues Gehäuse wo der Radiator passt wandern.
Extern kommt dich da auf jeden Fall günstiger.

Falls du noch die CPU mit kühlen möchtest ist dieses ein echt gutes Angebot.
Soleil02 - INTEL processor - CPU


----------



## Pasta319 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Da ich meine leisen HDDs (durch Dämmung/Entkopplung)  nicht aufgeben möchte macht irgendwie ein externer Radiator mehr sinn. 
Weil was bringt mir eine leise Wäku wenn ich meine Festplatten höre... 

Ich kann mir bis jetzt noch nicht richtig vorstellen wie viel ungefähr eine Wakü mit Mora 360/420 kosten würde. 
Würden 1000€ reichen?


----------



## SpatteL (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Kommt darauf an, wie viel "Schnick-Schnack" und Bling-Bling du noch dazu haben willst, wie deine Ansprüche an die Optik sind und was du an Steuerung/Überwachung dazu haben willst.
Wenn du (erstmal) nur das nötigste kaufst, bist du mit CPU, GPU und MoRa 360 bei etwa 550-600€.


----------



## Pasta319 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Genauso würde ich es machen. 
Welche komponenten würden sich für diesen Preis eignen?  
Wie plane ich am besten meine Wakü?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Also ich hab damals mir das WaKü Heft von PCGH gekauft und mich an die Produkte gehalten die dort getestet worden sind und mir gefallen haben.
Ist aber nicht nötig, überlegen dich einfach gut was genau du haben willst und wie es optisch ausschauen soll. Schau dir YT Videos an in denen WaKü Systeme vorgestellt werden und lass dich davon inspirieren oder schau in den WaKü Bilderthread.
Ich denke es ist wichtig das du dir Schwerpunkte setzt die du haben willst. Möchtest du es leise, optisch sehr schick, oder möglichst niedrige Temperaturen haben. Alles 3 geht auch, je mehr Schwerpunkte du aber hast desto teurer wird es. Ich persönlich hab mich für die Optik und für einen leisen PC entschieden, weßhalb ich auch keine Tempsensoren hab weil es mir egal ist solange es nicht glüht.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Genauso würde ich es machen.
> Welche komponenten würden sich für diesen Preis eignen?
> Wie plane ich am besten meine Wakü?



Du suchst dir ein Budget aus ( hast du ja schon)
Dann suchst du dir die Komponenten aus die in dein Budget passen und dir gefallen, dann erstellst einen Warenkorb.
Hierhttp://www.aquatuning.de/ oder hierhttps://www.caseking.de/ und speicherst den ab. Danach stellst du den hier ein und wir gehen ihn mit dir durch.

Zu den benötigten Komponenten:
Zur Pumpe:
 Es gibt mMn nur 4 Pumpen die infrage kommen.
 Preis/Leistung unschlagbar ist die Magicool DCP 450, ist halt keine Schönheit.
 Die Aquastream Ultimate mit ihrer integrierten Steuerung (nur ein Kanal)ein Blick Wert, aber die Optik ist ja auch nicht der Burner und sie muss auf einem Shoggy Sandwich entkoppelt werden.
 Dafür ist sie wohl unkaputtbar.

 Die DDC 310 in Verbindung mit einem Metalltop oder meiner Meinung nach an einem Aquacomputer Aqualis AGB sehr schön Formschlüssig und mit die schönste Kombi wie ich finde.
 In einem Watercool Heattube versteckt ist das natürlich auch eine nette Kombi. Das Problem ist wenn die DDC gedrosselt werden muss braucht man einen Aquaero oder Poweradjust.

 Die von vielen geliebte Laing D5. Sie kommt aus dem Heizungsbau und ist daher auf Langlebigkeit ausgelegt. Ihr Vorteil ist die Steuerung mit einem Poti direkt an der Pumpe was die Sache sehr einfach macht.
 Zusätzlich gibt es für die D5 sehr viele schöne AGB Kombis und für den Deckel der Pumpe auch schöne Mods( siehe Aliexpress)

 Alle diese 4 Pumpen sind sehr leise und jede nach ihrem Einsatzgebiet zu empfehlen. Welche die leiseste ist darüber streiten sich die Geister seid Anfang an und kann nur von jedem selbst beantwortet werden. 

Einen CPU Kühler kannst du nehmen welcher dir optisch am besten zusagt (wenn du die CPU mit kühlen willst), die tun sich von der Leistung her alle nicht viel.

Beim GPU Kühler bleibt dir nur dieser hier übrig
Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 480 M05 - mit Backplate - Schwarz | GPU - Komplettkuhler | GPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
oder Bykski a dl48 x full cover grafikkarte wasserkuhlung block fur dataland rx 480 8g x serial dataland rx470 8g x serial in Bykski a-dl48-x full cover grafikkarte wasserkuhlung block fur dataland rx 480 8g x-serial dataland rx470 8g x-serial aus Fans & Kuhlung auf AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group
da kann ich aber keine Garantie drauf geben das der past. Ich habe das mal mit dem PCB von meiner Karte verglichen und das sah gleich aus.

Dann benötigst du ja noch ein AGB und 2 Anschlüsse pro Komponete.

Als Anschlüsse kannst du nehmen welche ins Budget und optisch passen. Es ist mittlerweile 16/10 oder 13/10 standard wobei 16/10 knickstabieler ist.

Als Lüfter gibt es da viele du brauchst aber keine die bis 2000RPM gehen das ist zu schnell und unnötig. Ich rechne mit einem Mo-ra bei dir mit drehzahlen von 300-500rpm.
Die Standard empfehlungen sind:
Noiseblocker Eloops, Noisblocker Multiframe, Noctua NF 12, Coolermaster Silencio, oder günstig und gut Arctif F12.

Radiator Mo-ra 360 + Standfuß oder Wandhalterung.

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Pasta319 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Danke das hilft schon mal sehr. 
Von der Preisleistung ist ja ganz klar die Magicool eine gute Wahl. 

Noch eine Frage zum Kreislauf an sich. 
Wie rum sollte der sein? 
Zum Beispiel Pumpe/AGB zu Grafikkarte zu CPU und dann zu Radiator. 
Oder ist das praktisch komplett egal?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ist egal, so wie du kürzere Wege hast und Optisch gut aussieht.
Da die Pumpe nicht sagen kann ist es gut wenn vor der Pumpe das AGB sitzt und das Kühlwasser von alleine rein fließen kann.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wie IICARUS gesagt hat das Wasser muss eigentlich immer alleine in die Pumpe fließen bei mir tut es das zwar auch nicht aber mit hilft die Physik aber sonst immer darauf achten

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wie von alleine?  Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. 
Die Pumpe pumpt doch das Wasser durch den Kreislauf?


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Wie von alleine?  Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.
> Die Pumpe pumpt doch das Wasser durch den Kreislauf?



Genau. Die Pumpe pumpt, sie saugt nicht. 

Wasser, welches in der Pumpe ist, wird raus gepumpt. Wie kommt dann neues Wasser in die Pumpe? Genau, es muss aus "eigener Kraft" nach fließen können.


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Da die Pumpe nicht sagen kann ist es gut wenn vor der Pumpe das AGB sitzt und das Kühlwasser von alleine rein fließen kann.





SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Wie IICARUS gesagt hat das Wasser muss eigentlich immer alleine in die Pumpe fließen bei mir tut es das zwar auch nicht aber mit hilft die Physik aber sonst immer darauf achten



Damit ist gemeint, dass die Pumpen in trockenem, neuen Zustand von alleine kein Wasser ansaugen kann. Sobald das Wasser von alleine zur Pumpe fließt (weshalb die Pumpe meist unterhalb des AGBs platziert ist) wird dieses durch den Kreislauf gepumpt, fließt nach den Kühlkörpern und Radiatoren wieder in den AGB und wird von dort erneut weitergepumpt.

Shutterfly war schneller^^


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Richtig, im Grunde muss auch das AGB nicht davor sitzen, die Pumpe muss aber beim befüllen unter Wasser stehen.
Wenn der Loop einmal befüllt ist und läuft spielt es keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Pasta319 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Achso ja das ist mir klar,  dass die Pumpe am Anfang keine Luft saugen soll. 

Ich hatte mich gefragt was es für eine Rolle spielen würde wenn der Kreislauf voll mit Wasser ist. 

Danke


----------



## Pasta319 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Nochmal zum Radiator. 
Welche Lüfter könnte man auf den Mora 420 machen?  
9x 140er sind ja auch nicht gerade billig wie beim mora 360 mit 9x 120ern. 
Gibt es da auch größere und leise Lüfter die passen?


----------



## Shutterfly (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Es gibt für den MO-RA3 420 auch eine zusätzliche Blende für 180er Lüfter. Bin nicht sicher ob es 180 und 200er waren nur nur 180er.

Und es gibt auch 180er Lüfter. Hier kannst du durch entsprechende Filter (je nachdem ob PWM oder 3-Pin) einen Überblick bekommen:

Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Bei den zu erwartenden geringen Drehzahlen kann man der Artic F12 oder F14 eine Chance geben.
Die hat mal einer im Computerbase Forum getestet und die gerade bei geringen Drehzahlen für gut befunden und die gegen die Phobya 180er Slim getauscht.


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Bei den zu erwartenden geringen Drehzahlen kann man der Artic F12 oder F14 eine Chance geben.



Ich habe momentan 9 x Arctic F12 PWM PST im Einsatz und kann bestätigen, dass sie eine ganz ordentliche Figur machen - insbesondere in Anbetracht des Preises. 
Sie sind bis ca. 600 RPM gar nicht bis leise zu hören, wobei ich sagen muss, dass der Radiator nur 50cm entfernt von mir steht. Erst bei deutlich über 1000 RPM sind sie gut zu hören, um nicht zu sagen laut. Allerdings wird in diesem Drehzahlbereich kein Lüfter wirklich leise sein.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Steuerst du die Lüfter über Spannung oder per PWM?
Bei meinen konnte ich sie über Spannung auf ca 400rpm drosseln bei PWM war bei ca 500rpm Schluss.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pasta319 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

@Pelle0095 
Kannst du bestätigen das die Lüfter leise sind?


----------



## Nightmare09 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Steuerst du die Lüfter über Spannung oder per PWM?
> Bei meinen konnte ich sie über Spannung auf ca 400rpm drosseln bei PWM war bei ca 500rpm Schluss.



Ich steure die Lüfter via PWM. Via PWM sind bei mir so minimal ca. 450 RPM möglich.


----------



## Pelle0095 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> @Pelle0095
> Kannst du bestätigen das die Lüfter leise sind?


Ja die sind im unteren Bereich leise.
Ich kann sie morgen früh nochmal gegen die Eloops testen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ist egal, so wie du kürzere Wege hast und Optisch gut aussieht.
> Da die Pumpe nicht sagen kann ist es gut wenn vor der Pumpe das AGB sitzt und das Kühlwasser von alleine rein fließen kann.


Das ist egal wo die Pumpe sitzt, bei mir hat der Platz entschieden. Wenn die Pumpe einmal mit Wasser versorgt ist und dann dies auch immer anliegt gibt es keine Probleme.



SalzigeKarotte schrieb:


> Wie IICARUS gesagt hat das Wasser muss eigentlich immer alleine in die Pumpe fließen bei mir tut es das zwar auch nicht aber mit hilft die Physik aber sonst immer darauf achten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


Wenn der Kreislauf gefüllt ist dann läuft es ohne Probleme.


Shutterfly schrieb:


> Genau. Die Pumpe pumpt, sie saugt nicht.
> 
> Wasser, welches in der Pumpe ist, wird raus gepumpt. Wie kommt dann neues Wasser in die Pumpe? Genau, es muss aus "eigener Kraft" nach fließen können.


Siehe oben, manchmal ist es aus Platzproblemen nicht anders machbar siehe mein System.

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eher Respekt vor einem wakü Bau, bis mir ein netter te hier aus dem Forum gesagt hat das es eigtl ungefährlich ist. Dann hat er mir ein paar Sachen empfohlen die schon zu etwas besseren gehören.
Unzwar als Pumpe eine aquastream xt, Radiator magicool Cooper III Ultra 360, CPU kühler Heatkiller iv, Schläuche 13/10 mit Anschlüssen g1/4, Lüfter noctua f12, AGB bitspower z-Multi 150.
Habe damit mein erstes wakü System gebaut was auch soweit ok war. Hatte da noch einen i7 6700@4,5ghz. Bin jetzt aber schon seit Release bei ryzen gelandet und seither würde das System zigmal komplett umgebaut, auch das Gehäuse komplett gedreht, Lüfter rein/raus etc. Auch kam ein 2ter radi hinzu und die rx480 mit in den Kreislauf. Mittlerweile bin ich echt an einem Punkt wo ich sagen kann das es für mich perfekt ist, vorher war es nicht der Fall da mich viles gestört hat. Gerade auch die tolle Farbe der noctuas. Schau dir mal mein System an hab da ein paar Bilder in meinem Account drin.
habe übrigends auch gedacht das ich etwas bei gebrauctkauf sparen kann, im Endeffekt habe ich das auch aber nur bei der pumpe und dem cpu kühler.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Bei mir hat der Platz auch entschiedenen aber bei einem er keine Erfahrung hat ist es halt besser zusagen wasser miss direkt reinfließen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Das ist egal wo die Pumpe sitzt, bei mir hat der Platz entschieden. Wenn die Pumpe einmal mit Wasser versorgt ist und dann dies auch immer anliegt gibt es keine Probleme.


Benutzt du noch ein Rechenschieber oder doch schon ein Taschenrechner... ? Denn wenn du 1+1 rechnen könntest dann wüsstest du dass nichts anderes gemeint war. Von mir aus kannst du dir dein AGB auf die Nase setzen und wenn hier direkt die Pumpe als nächstes erreicht werden würde, würde dein AGB auch vor der Pumpe sitzen.


----------



## Pasta319 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Könnte ein Mora 420 einen 6700K und eine Grafikkarte wie z. b die 1080 im idle passiv betreiben?  

Wie siehts mit Zubehör für den Mora aus?  
Braucht man unbedingt Standfüße?  Theoretisch würde er ja auch so stehen können. 

Wegen den Lüftern denke ich das ich auf 9x 140mm setze. 
Ich habe bei Caseking gesehen,  dass es Halterungen für die Lüfter zu kaufen gibt. 
Heißt das das keine Halterung beim Mora dabei ist?


----------



## Sverre (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Standfüße und Lüfterblende brauchst du nicht umbedingt.
Die Halterungen sind für die zweite Seite push /pull.

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22205
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22206


----------



## Nightmare09 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*

Das LT-PRO Upgrade Kit (http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/22206) ist ebenfalls nicht zwingend nötig, denn die Temperaturdifferenz zwischen der LT und der PRO-Version (d.h. zwischen 9 und 18 Lüftern) liegt bei ca. 2 K, was jetzt nicht so ein großer Unterschied ist. 

Hier ist ein entsprechender Test: Test: Monsterradiatoren von Phobya und Watercool  - Messergebnisse:

Außerdem heizen ein i7-6700k sowie eine GTX 1080 auch nicht derart auf, dass es auf diese wenigen Grad ankäme, von daher wäre sogar ein MO-RA3 360LT ausreichend.

Aus eigener Erfahrung: ich selbst betreibe auch einen MO-RA3 360LT, zwar nur mit einer GTX1070 FTW (@ 2 GHZ bei 100% Powertarget) sowie einen i7-6800k (@ 4 GHZ) und insbesondere Letzterer erzeugt schon einiges an Abwärme. Nichtsdestotrotz erreiche ich auch bei den aktuellen sommerlichen Temperaturen max. 32°C Wassertemperatur bei ca. 600 RPM Lüfterumdrehungen.


----------



## Sverre (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Was ich empfehlen kann, sich ein Staubgitter für den Mora zu basteln.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Moin
Ich habe die Arctic mal gegen die Eloops getestet.  Aus ca 1m Entfernung sind diese bis 500RPM nicht zu hören, ab da konnte ich sie Wahrnehmen und ab 650-750 emfinde ich sie nicht mehr als Silent. Gleiches gilt aber auch für die Eloopswelche ich ebenfalls bis 500 RPM nicht hören konnte. Diese aber bis 850RPM für mich leise sind.
Ich denke die Arctic F12 sind sehr gut für einen Mo-Ra geeignet. Es muss aber auch erwähnt werden, das dafür eine Lüftersteuerung notwendig ist. Die Minimaldrehzahl hatte ich mit etwas unter 400RPM bei 3,0V.
Ich denke für einen Mo-ra sind die Arctic F12 Silent mit 800RPM Maximaldrehzahl besser geeignet, diese einfach an ein Stepdown Wandler oder 5V/ 7V Adapter ist wohl die aus finazieller Sicht besste Möglichkeit.

Ein Mo-ra 420 ist da schon etwas Overkill für eine Graka. Ich kühle gerade eine RX 480 und einen Ryzen 5 mit 5 120er Radiatoren( 3 120er Extern) unter Last mit 400- 500 RPM.


----------



## leon676 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Einen Mora 420 könntest du bald aber wohl auch sehr gut mit den neuen 200mm Noctua bestücken. Zubehör brauchst du eigentlich keins. Meiner ist einfach mit Abstandshaltern am Gehäuse.


----------



## Pasta319 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Die Arctic silent haben aber nur 3 Pin. 
Gibts da dann irgendwelche Probleme? 
Mein Mainboard kann Lüfter über 3 und 4 Pin steuern.


----------



## Pasta319 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Moin
> Ein Mo-ra 420 ist da schon etwas Overkill für eine Graka. Ich kühle gerade eine RX 480 und einen Ryzen 5 mit 5 120er Radiatoren( 3 120er Extern) unter Last mit 400- 500 RPM.



Also wenn ich eine Wakü baue dann kommt die CPU auch noch gleich mit rein. 
Ich denke einfach das ein 420er Mora für die Zukunft nicht Schaden kann. 
Man weiß ja nie. 

Ich habe mir ein paar Videos angeschaut und deswegen auch schon wieder neue offene Fragen. 

Spielt die Länge des Schlauchs eigentlich eine Rolle?  
Um den Radiator gut zu platzieren müsste ich ca.  einen 2,3m Schlauch verwenden. 
Sonst würde der Radiator direkt neben der Heizung stehen. 

Ich habe gehört,  dass man destilliertes Wasser verwenden kann. 
Manche sagen man kann es ohne Probleme verwenden und andere empfehlen irgendwelche Zusätze. 
Was ist denn jetzt besser? 
(Farben will ich im Wasser schon mal nicht haben)


----------



## IICARUS (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wenn würde ich schon Korrosionsschutz mit verwenden.
Gibt es als Zusätze zum beimischen.

Die Länge des Schlauches kann sich auf den Durchfluss je nach Pumpe niederschlagen.
Mein Schlauch ist etwa 2x 1m lang, habe dann noch ein Durchfluss von etwa 65 l/h mit minimaler Drehzahl.


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



leon676 schrieb:


> Einen Mora 420 könntest du bald aber wohl auch sehr gut mit den neuen 200mm Noctua bestücken.



Genau so sieht mein Plan aus.



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Spielt die Länge des Schlauchs eigentlich eine Rolle?
> Um den Radiator gut zu platzieren müsste ich ca.  einen 2,3m Schlauch verwenden.
> Sonst würde der Radiator direkt neben der Heizung stehen.



Der Höhenunterschied hat Einfluss auf den Förderdruck und somit gemäß Förderkennlinie der Pumpe auf die Förderleistung. Sprich je höher die Pumpe fördern muss, desto geringer der Volumenstrom.
Die reine Länge der Förderstrecke ist bei den kurzen Distanzen vernachlässigbar.

Viel größeren Einfluss haben die Strömungswiderstände der Komponenten (Kühlkörper, Radiatoren, Winkel usw)


----------



## Pasta319 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Mein Radiator wird sich auf dem Boden befinden. 
Ist es dann egal?


----------



## DARPA (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Und wie kommt das Wasser von dort wieder nach oben? 

Aber du brauchst dir keinen Kopp zu machen. Die üblichen verdächtigen unter den aktuellen Wakü Pumpen machen das locker.
Bist ja nicht der erste mit so ner Kombi.


----------



## Pasta319 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ok Danke das wars dann mal bis ich mit der genauen Planung anfange.


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



leon676 schrieb:


> Einen Mora 420 könntest du bald aber wohl auch sehr gut mit den neuen 200mm Noctua bestücken.



Ganz vorsichtig mit dieser Aussage! Die Noctua 200er sind 30mm dick, nicht 25mm! 

Wenn er den MO-RA 3 mit der Lüfterblende benutzen will, dann kann er die Noctua-Lüfter *NICHT* nutzen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Die Höhe spielt für die Pumpe nur beim Befüllen eine Rolle, wenn der Loop befüllt ist, ist es ja ein Kreislauf wo es raufstecken geht geht es auf der anderen Seite wieder runter.

Zu den Noctuas, da ist Watercool wohl schon am Planen was die damit machen. Wenn die Noctua gut werden wird das ja auch ein richtiger Kracher.

Die 9 Lüfter würde ich nicht ans Mainboard anschließen, das ist dann bei der Drosselung zu viel Abwärme die die Erzeugen.
Ich rate da zu einem simplen 5V Adapter oder einem Poweradjust.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Spielt die Länge des Schlauchs eigentlich eine Rolle?
> Um den Radiator gut zu platzieren müsste ich ca.  einen 2,3m Schlauch verwenden.
> Sonst würde der Radiator direkt neben der Heizung stehen.



Mein Mora steht 2,5m weit weg. Kein Problem!



Pasta319 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört,  dass man destilliertes Wasser verwenden kann.
> Manche sagen man kann es ohne Probleme verwenden und andere empfehlen irgendwelche Zusätze.
> Was ist denn jetzt besser?
> (Farben will ich im Wasser schon mal nicht haben)



Nimm einfach klare Kühlflüssigkeit von einem der großen Hersteller. Dest. Wasser _kann _ auch Probleme machen, besonders wenn der Kreislauf nicht 100% sauber ist und du nen Metalmix hast. Zusätze in Kühlflüssigkeiten verhindern das!


----------



## Shutterfly (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Wenn die Noctua gut werden wird das ja auch ein richtiger Kracher.



Wenn es die mal in neutraleren Farben gäbe, dann wäre es ein Kracher


----------



## micindustries (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Wenn es die mal in neutraleren Farben gäbe, dann wäre es ein Kracher



Der CKC von alphacool ist doch farblos, wieviel neutraler soll es sein 

Edit: Sowas kommt raus, wenn man zwei postings durcheinander wirft xD Sorry

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## leon676 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ich denke auch, dass Watercool da noch ne Blende bringen wird. (Hoffe ja, dass Noctua die Dinger auch noch als 180mm rausbringt für meinen Mora 360^^)
Als Schlauch würde ich für solche Strecken glaub ich aber definitiv einen ohne Weichmacher nehmen, also etwas wie den Ek Zmt. Ansonsten ist dein Mora wohl bald voll mit der Rotze.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



leon676 schrieb:


> Als Schlauch würde ich für solche Strecken glaub ich aber definitiv einen ohne Weichmacher nehmen, also etwas wie den Ek Zmt.



Und wenn man mit der "industrie-typischen" Bedruckung leben kann, dann nimmt man einen Tygon Norprene. Ist oft günstiger zu bekommen


----------



## Haarstrich (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Tygon Norprene günstiger? Wo das denn.

EK ZMT 16/10 bei caseking 3m für 12,90€.
EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch, 16/10mm, 3m mattschwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Norprene 16/10 bei Aquatuning 1m für 9,39€.
Tygon R6012 Norprene Schlauch, 15,9/9,6mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Tygon Norprene günstiger? Wo das denn.
> 
> EK ZMT 16/10 bei caseking 3m für 12,90€.
> 
> Norprene 16/10 bei Aquatuning 1m für 12,50€.



Okay, ich revidiere meine Aussage, da ich leider den Preis für 13/10 im Kopf hatte. Der lässt sich aber ja nicht vergleichen, da meines Wissens kein ZMT 13/10 existiert.

Tygon Norprene kostet für 13/10 nur 4.99 Euro, bei Shops wie AquaComputer kommt man dort ab 20 Euro Versandkostenfrei mit einem besseren Schnitt weg, wenn man z.B. noch WLP, AGB, Pumpe, etc. holt.


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Wie lässt sich so nen Gummischlauch in 13/10 eigentlich verlegen? Also wie knickanfällig ist der?


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ich kann leider keinen Vergleich angeben, da meine erste und einzige WaKü mit dem Tygon Norprene aufgebaut wurde. Ich kann daher leider nicht sagen, ob ein "normaler" Schlauch sich ähnlich verhält oder nicht.

Daher dies bitte berücksichtige, mir fehlt der Vergleich.

An sich empfand ich die Arbeit mit diesem Schlauch als anspruchsvoll. Ich hatte tatsächlich oft das Gefühl, dass dieser leicht knickte. Mein System ist sehr eng aufgebaut und ohne Winkel wäre es nicht möglich gewesen. Daher habe ich in meinem System an Komponenten (GPU-Block, CPU-Block, AGB) sehr oft 45° winkel nutzen müssen, damit ich den Schlau nicht knicken musste.

Wenn der Radius groß ist, dann geht das problemlos. Bei engen Radien knickt er jedoch sehr schnell ab. Das liest man auch so im Netz, jedoch kann ich nicht sagen, ob ein normaler 13/10er PVC-Schlauch nicht ähnlich wäre.

An sich habe ich jedoch alles wie gewünscht verlegt. Für meine erste WaKü bin ich sehr zufrieden. Man muss sich nur sehr genau Gedanken machen, wie man die Schläuche auf engen Raum verlegt und 45° Winkel sind, m.M.n., unerlässlich. 

Wenn ich eine WaKü in einem Midi oder Big Tower installieren, dann wäre die Sache vermutlich entspannter, da man viel mehr Raum für die Radien hat. Mein PC-Case ist jedoch nur grob 32x32x36cm (genaue Maße hab ich gerade nicht im Kopf)


----------



## Haarstrich (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Der 13/10 Norprene knickt verdammt schnell. Hier ein Vergleich mit dem PrimoFlex LRT.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

@TE: ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme (60€) für GPU und optional Noctua NH-D15 für CPU (90€).
Sehr leise, ausreichend kühl, wartungsarm, günstig.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Pasta319 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

müsste ich dann nicht mein ganzes system mit diesem Schlauch bauen? 
Weil der Rest wäre ja immer noch ein Schlauch mit Weichmachern.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Theoretisch ja, es ist natürlich besser wenn nur der eine Meter im Gehäuse ausgewaschen wird und nicht alle ca 4 Meter.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Danke Haarstrich für das Foto. 
Also sollte ich die Verschlauchung ändern, dann wechsel ich besser direkt auf 16/10. Auch wenn mir 16/10er Schlauch immer so knubbelig erscheint. 
Aber ich konnte bereits beim PVC-Schlauch spüren, wie die Bögen leicht oval sind.

Edit: Ups, merke grad, das ist ja hier gar nicht der Laberthread


----------



## Schrotti (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> @TE: ARCTIC Accelero Xtreme (60€) für GPU und optional Noctua NH-D15 für CPU (90€).
> Sehr leise, ausreichend kühl, wartungsarm, günstig.
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Bis wir dann wieder einen Sahara Sommer bekommen. Selbst bei größter Hitze und Raumtemperaturen über 30°C wird meine CPU nur knapp über 55°C warm (die GPU gleichfalls).

Da kommt die Lukü an die Kotzgrenze und die Grafikkarte kocht.


----------



## wtfNow (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Bis wir dann wieder einen Sahara Sommer bekommen. Selbst bei größter Hitze und Raumtemperaturen über 30°C wird meine CPU nur knapp über 55°C warm (die GPU gleichfalls).
> Da kommt die Lukü an die Kotzgrenze und die Grafikkarte kocht.



Bei 30°C bin ich in der Regel draußen und nicht am zocken, aber gut die 10 Tage im Jahr habe ich dann ~5 fps weniger.
Wenn man eine Grafikkarte auch nicht bis an ihre "Kotzgrenze" übertaktet trifft der Fall auch gar nicht erst ein.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Bei 30°C bin ich in der Regel draußen



Und andere müssen das auch tun? Wenn sie das nicht tun, wieso machst du dann einen Vorschlag, welcher für die Personen nicht passen kann?


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Haarstrich schrieb:


> Der 13/10 Norprene knickt verdammt schnell. Hier ein Vergleich mit dem PrimoFlex LRT.


  Meine erfahrung bezieht sich auf den norprene 11/8 - knickt 1:1 so wie auf den bild. Norprene ist durch seine gummiartige textur sehr weich. Man kann die besagten Problem sehr einfach mit Knickschutz lösen. Wenn einem der Knickschutz nicht ins designe Konzept passt, man kann sehr viel mit Winkeln oder Verlängerungsstücken und  Nippeln machen um Biegeradiern zu umgehen.


----------



## wtfNow (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und andere müssen das auch tun? Wenn sie das nicht tun, wieso machst du dann einen Vorschlag, welcher für die Personen nicht passen kann?



Ich gehe einfach davon aus dass die Mehrheit so vorgeht. Die Tage mit Sahara Temperaturen kann man an zwei Händen abzählen, wir wohnen nicht in Spanien.
Will sagen: Preis- Leistung halte ich WaKü für... katastrophal.
Ob die GPU 40° mit Wasser oder 75° unter Luft erreicht ist völlig Banane wenn oberhalb von 80° gedrosselt wird.
Mit beiden Methoden ist es möglich einen sehr leisen PC zu bauen, die eine Lösung ist teuer die andere günstig.
Wenn es nicht stört und vor allem die Freude an der Bastelei oder Optik gefällt kann ich WaKü aber nachvollziehen.

Nur die Frage ist ja _"Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?"_, also gebe ich meine hoffentlich verständliche Meinung dazu ab.
Wofür sich der TE oder andere Leser entscheiden ist mir wiederum Banane, nur sollten sie es vorher von mehreren Seiten betrachten.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ein PC kann natürlich auch mit Luft betrieben, sonst hätten alle mit Luft ein Problem, daher stellt sich im Grunde wenn jemand sich eine Wasserkühlung zu legen möchte nicht die Frage ob sich eine WaKü lohnt sondern... möchte ich dieses Geld ausgeben?! 

Habe dieses Jahr meine erste Wasserkühlung verbaut. Habe seit 1984 was mit PCs zu tun und seiher habe ich immer wieder was von Wasserkühlung gesehen oder gelesen. Letztes Jahr wurde auch ich mit diesem Virus angesteckt jetzt endlich auch eine haben zu wollen. Ich habe diesen Gedanken nicht mehr aus dem Kopf bekommen und war so was davon besessen das ich sogar Nachts davon geträumt habe. Habe daher seit letzten Oktober alles geplant und mir alles angeschaut was damit zu tun hat um mich darauf vorzubereiten. Hatte dazu auch einige Warenkörbe zusammen gestellt und immer wieder den Gedanken dazu versucht zu verdrängen denn ich dachte... Temperaturen sind gut, Rechner ist von der Lautstärke auch ok... wieso dann soviel Geld ausgegeben???!

Im Monat November und Dezember hatte ich ehe aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen eine Zwangspause.
Im Januar hatte ich mit einem Freund zu tun der sich zunächst eine AIO verbaute und diese dann auf modulare WaKü umbaute.... er hat mich damit wieder angesteckt und ich war wieder mit dem Gedanken besessen.
Als ich dann ein gutes Angebot mit meinem 240er Radiator über privat hatte war der Startschuss gefallen. Selbst hier war ich noch anfangs am Grübeln, denn ich wusste was es kosten würde. Es lag aber nicht daran das ich das Geld dazu nicht hätte, sondern ob ich dazu bereit wäre soviel zu bezahlen obwohl ich es nicht zwingend haben müsste.

Mitte Februar habe ich dann alles umgebaut und bis Mitte April dann noch einiges mit eingebunden oder umgebaut und so alles vollendet.
Ich bin heute sehr froh und erfreue mich immer wieder wenn ich sehe was ich geschaffen habe.
Optik ist super, Temperaturen sind super, Lüfter Drehzahlen und dadurch die Lautstärke des Rechner ist sehr gut... alles so wie ich es mir erträumt habe.

Geld spielte keine Rolle, nur dachte ich mir damals... entweder richtig oder gar nicht.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine WasserkÃ¼hlung wirklich?*



wtfNow schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach davon aus dass die Mehrheit so vorgeht. Die Tage mit Sahara Temperaturen kann man an zwei Händen abzählen, wir wohnen nicht in Spanien.


  Warte ab die geplanten 2grad erderwärmung sind nach jetztigen stand bei weitem nicht haltbar, freunde dich mit >4 grad an. Längere Hitzeperioden werden normal werden!   





wtfNow schrieb:


> Will sagen: Preis- Leistung halte ich WaKü für... katastrophal. Ob die GPU 40° mit Wasser oder 75° unter Luft erreicht ist völlig Banane wenn oberhalb von 80° gedrosselt wird. Mit beiden Methoden ist es möglich einen sehr leisen PC zu bauen, die eine Lösung ist teuer die andere günstig.


     Kommt drauf an was man will, wenn man zb auf engen Raum hohen takt haben will kann zb auch ein 120er die cpu Ausreichend kühlen.    Preislich so schlimm ist dies auch nicht, die Eisbaer bietet sehr viel, weil ein Alphenfön Olymp oder einen Noctua NH-D15 bekommt man nicht überall rein     Man muss zugeben @ stock wird es der Cpu wurscht sein wie diese gekühlt wird, da man so nie in "Temperaturbereiche" kommt wo gefahr besteht.    Interessant ist es beim OC und da macht ein kleiner loop durchaus sinn!   Wenn man sich seine Loops selbst zusammenstellt und auf viel Fläche setzt, alles per Temperatur steuern will ist es Preislich nicht mehr in einer vernünftigen Relation.       Für den Te - Luft- und Wasserkuhlung fur PC: Tests & Kaufberatung - ComputerBase


----------



## IICARUS (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Finde ich dort super beschrieben...


----------



## Pasta319 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung wirklich?*

Ich bin jetzt schon seit längerem sozusagen,, besessen,, davon eine Wakü zu bauen. 
Ich könnte einfach sofort damit anfangen... 
Ich schaue mir auch immer extrem viele videos davon an. 
Da mein PC ja auch wie ein Hobby ist ist es mor das Geld voll wert. 

Mit Luftkühlung war es heute richtig schlimm. 
Ich hatte ca 27 grad im Zimmer und sowohl im normal Takt wie auch im OC Takt hatte ivh so große Temparaturprobleme mit meiner Graka das sie sich schon runter getaktet hat. 
Das waren echt keine schönen FPS drops...


----------

